# High CBDs, Very Low THC?



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 26, 2016)

Looking for something for my youngest sister who has arthritis.  THC affects her adversely.  She gets anxious even with more indica strains.  So I am on a hunt for something with high CBDs and virtually no THC.  The only thing I have found is CBD Therapy by the CBD crew.  It has high CBDs and about .5% THC.  The only problem is it is out of stock every where I looked.  Anyone know another good high CBD strain with little to no THC?  Or where to get CBD Therapy.  Hoping I could have something for her 60th birthday the end of March.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 26, 2016)

harlequin is 6% thc 12 % cbd... I will have clones in a month or so. I am making cbd rich seeds in a month as well... Stay tuned, i will share.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2016)

Rose is right THG. My 78yr old Mom couldn't handle THC,,but she did okay with the Harlequin oil. She just got to sick to take it.
Ive got my Dog using what i dug out of the syringe,in very small portions  ,and he is doing real good so far.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2016)

https://www.leafly.com/news/strains-products/10-best-cbd-cannabis-strains-according-to-leafly-users


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 26, 2016)

That was a good link. Mr. RB is growing Harley Tsu and Valentine.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm a bit concerned with even 6% THC with her, but I welcome the chance to give it a try.  I know I will like it!  I also have a 5 pack of Shark Shock CBD (80% indica, 6-11% THC, 6-11% CBD) that I inadvertently left in Idaho.  But, I will be driving to Idaho tomorrow to winterize my buddies place--he will be wintering with us here in Oregon--so will pick them up.  He has talked about having his own little grow like Mr. RB has and he wants a good CBD.  He has a 16 year old dog that benefits from the CBDs, too.


----------



## Budlight (Nov 27, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> harlequin is 6% thc 12 % cbd... I will have clones in a month or so. I am making cbd rich seeds in a month as well... Stay tuned, i will share.



Rose  I can't wait to see your outcome a lot of people don't understand how important CBD is  I know that it sure helps with the degenerate disc disease


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 27, 2016)

Bud light, BL,I am glad it helps you . DJD can be very painful.. I had  a headache and smoked some nurse larry and it went away.. I think that is the cbd in it.. I need to have her tested this year. I have tried Harley a couple of times and sure nuff, it relaxes everything!


----------



## lyfespan (Nov 27, 2016)

the cut youre seeking is known as Last Laugh, its almost no thc and high cbd


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 27, 2016)

tell me about that lyfespan...please?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2016)

I cant find anything on Last Laugh.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 27, 2016)

Charlotte's Web is one that comes to mind.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2016)

:yeahthat:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks, I'll check those out.


----------



## lyfespan (Nov 29, 2016)

its work of another forum member, ill hunt down more info. he was at the emerald cup last year.


----------

